# Stones & Shadow, Trees & Light



## Colmarr (Dec 31, 2008)

Welcome to my second "story hour". My previous contribution was "Raiders of Oakhurst: A journal of Erais Gunterson". Feel free to check it out.

This story hour is not so text-intensive and is not a full narrative. Instead, I will be posting the "newsletters" that I create for our ongoing Forgotten Realms D&D 4e game.

SPOILER WARNING: We are currently playing through Keep on the Shadowfell, so these newsletters will contain spoilers for that adventure.

I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Colmarr (Dec 31, 2008)

*Session 1: Into the Thunder Peaks*

Into the Thunder Peaks.

In which our heroes come together and their legend begins.


----------



## Colmarr (Dec 31, 2008)

*Session 2: Against the Kobolds*

Against the Kobolds.

In which our heroes arrive in Winterhaven and encounter marauding kobolds.


----------



## Colmarr (Dec 31, 2008)

*Session 3: Irontooth and Grim Portents*

Irontooth and Grim Portents.

In which our heroes quell the kobold threat and discover an even greater danger facing Winterhaven.


----------



## Colmarr (Dec 31, 2008)

*Session 4: Strange Excavations and Hidden Cultists*

Strange Excavations and Hidden Cultists.

In which our heroes recover an errant husband and investigate the evil beneath Winterhaven.


----------



## Colmarr (Dec 31, 2008)

*Session 5: Darkness under Winterhaven*

Darkness under Winterhaven.

In which our heroes meet a new companion, and root out a hidden temple of Shar.


----------



## Colmarr (Dec 31, 2008)

*Session 6: Keep on the Shadowfell*

Keep on the Shadowfell.

In which our heroes learn more of the threat to Winterhaven, and make preliminary incursions into the keep.


----------



## Colmarr (Dec 31, 2008)

*Session 7: Of Torturers and Fat Goblins*

Of Torturers and Fat Goblins.

In which our heroes discover the true cruelty of goblins, and again encounter a by-now-familiar gnome.


----------



## Colmarr (Dec 31, 2008)

*Session 8: Caves beneath Shadowfell Keep*

Caves beneath Shadowfell Keep.

In which two of our heroes reveal darker sides, and the party is sorely tested.


----------



## Colmarr (Dec 31, 2008)

*Session 9: The Dead Walk*

The Dead Walk.

In which our heroes discover that their enemies have not been idle while they attacked the keep.


----------



## Colmarr (Dec 31, 2008)

*Session 10: Beneath Shadowfell Keep*

Beneath Shadowfell Keep.

In which our heroes delve deeper into the ruins of the keep, and learn never to trust a goblin.


----------



## Colmarr (Dec 31, 2008)

*Session 11: Even in Death He Serves*

Even in Death He Serves.

In which our heroes find an unlikely ally in their quest, and encounter stiff resistance.


----------



## Colmarr (Jan 10, 2009)

*Session 12: Hobgoblins and Shadow-worshippers*

Hobgoblins and Shadow-worshippers.

In which a companion is lost, and another gained.


----------



## Colmarr (Jan 23, 2009)

*Session 13: A Warchief Deposed*

A Warchief Deposed

In which our heroes sever the hobgoblin chain of command, and come face-to-face with some very dangerous decorations.


----------



## Colmarr (Feb 5, 2009)

*Session 14: A Confrontation Nears*

A Confrontation Nears

In which our heroes venture deeper still into the ruins of Shadowfell Keep and draw ever closer to a showdown with Kalarel.


----------



## Colmarr (May 14, 2009)

For any who are interested, I have moved this Story Hour to the Giant in the Playground forums here.


----------

